# Einstieg in eure Welt



## Piesbruhder (31. Juli 2002)

Hallo Freunde,

Ich suche einen Einstieg in die Grafik. Ich finde jedoch keinen
Anfang. Was ich mich im Moment frage ist noch, welches Programm
ich benutzen soll. Also Photoshop ist wohl zum einen sehr schwer
und vor allem sehr teuer, deswegen möchte ich es nicht so gerne
verwenden. Aus MS-Paint habe ich, glaube ich, das meiste schon
rausgeholt. Aber irgendwie ist das nicht so das wahre. Also welches
Programm liegt zwischen Photoshop und MS-Paint und ist nicht sooo
teuer.
Was ich gerne in diesem Programm hätte, was aber nicht sein muss wäre
ein Ebenensystem wie in Photoshop weil ich zum Teil auch Zeichnungen
koloriere.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen ein bisschen tiefer in das Thema
einzusteigen. Ich freue mich auf antworten.

-


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. Juli 2002)

Sag ich mal Ulead Photoimpact...


----------



## Psyclic (31. Juli 2002)

oder halt microsoft photodraw 

paintshop pro wär auch ne lösung


----------



## Christoph (1. August 2002)

Photoshop LE


----------



## Psyclic (1. August 2002)

Aber soweit ich weis is die fotoshop LE version nicht käuflich im handel erhältlich oder ? ich hatte damals mal eine bei meinem scanner dabei...

oder meintest du Photoshop Elements 

wenn nich .. 

Photoshop elements ist sicher auch ganz gut für den Einstieg.

halt photoshop abgespeckt...


----------



## shiver (1. August 2002)

oder du versuchst die win-version von the gimp.

wenn man den dreh raus hat, soll das angeblich genauso leistungsstark sein wie photoshop. angeblich. 


ach ja. the gimp ist kostenlos


----------



## Vitalis (1. August 2002)

Hier gibt es das komplette Paket CorelDRAW 8 für 20 Euro 
Da ist PhotoPaint 8 dabei und wie ich vielleicht schonmal erwähnt hab, leistet Photopaint so ziemlich das gleiche wie Photoshop und ist meiner Meinung nach gerade für Einsteiger viel besser erlernbar als PS. Okay Version 8 ist jetzt ein bißchen älter, aber trotzdem, es sind nur 20 Euro für dieses Riesen-Paket. Schau Dir mal an, was da noch alles dabei ist  Ich selber benutze Photopaint 9. 

Gruß,
Vitalis =)


*edit* hab noch was interessantes gefunden:
http://www.edelgrau.de/corel-photopaint/


----------



## Christoph (1. August 2002)

@psy

stimmt. man konnte zwar bis vor kurzem bei Adobe noch PS LE kaufen. wurde jetzt aber eingestellt.

ich habs  mit meiner Digitalcamera mitbekommen


----------



## MoPB82 (1. August 2002)

hm also bei meinem alten pc war photoshop 5 dabei ... das finde ich ausreichend =) aber schau doch mal bei deiner schule , bei uns kann man psp 6 für 150 € kaufen . ist aber glaub abhängig wiviele das kaufen und so , also frag einfach mal nen lehrer


----------



## Piesbruhder (1. August 2002)

Noch eine Kleinigkeit, die ich mich frage:

Ich habe gelesen, dass CorelDraw ein Vektorprogramm und Photoshop und GIMP(was ich mir gerade mal betrachtet habe) Pixelprogramme sind.
Ich weiß aber nicht, was da der Unterschied ist. Könnte das mal 
jemand kurz für mich zusammen fassen? Das wäre sehr nett. =)


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. August 2002)

Pixel vs. Vektoren:

Ein Pixelbild setzt sich aus Pixeln (Bildpunkte) zusammen, das heißt das Bild besteht aus "mikrokleinen" Punkten, die ein Gesamtbild ergeben.
Je höher die Auflösung (dpi) eines Bildes ist, je mehr Bildpunkte befinden sich (beispielweise auf einem cm².

( Zoom einfach mal ein Bild hoch, dann erkennst Du die Bildpunktze [quadratisch sind die])

Ein Vektorbild setzt sich aus Pfaden und Füllungen zusamen...

Aber am besten, Du liest das Referat, das Du auf folgendem Link findest:

http://www.loesungsbuch.de/p/referate/02/2925/drucken.html?uin=c63767931b0f430b9226eac43d2f41c0

Das Origial ist bebildert und noch besser, aber da musst Du Dich registrieren...(DFu findest es über Suche/ Suchbegriff Pixel auf http://www.loesungsbuch.de

Gut ist auch folgende PDF:

http://www-sst.informatik.tu-cottbus.de/~wk/cg_v04.pdf

und folgender LInk zu einem Word (doc) Dokument:

http://www.swisseduc.ch/informatik/vortraege/grafikformate/docs/vortragstext.doc


----------



## Hubert (3. August 2002)

*Photoimpact von Ulead*

...würde dir auch zu Photoimpact raten, du brauchst nicht unbedingt die neue 7er Version, Nr. 5 für 10 € macht es auch, das Programm hat einen ebenensystem, was dummerweise etwas versteckt ist, es ist nur ganz wenig gegenüber ps eingeschränkt, man kommt mit photoimpact einfach schneller zum ziel, ist kreativer, weil viele dinge optional vorgeschlagen werden (trickkiste), meine page machte ich ausschließlich mit dem Programm, unter :

http://www.juergens-workshops.de/

findest die viele nützliche tutorials dazu

Hubert


----------



## Ripper (5. August 2002)

*Vektoren*

Schrift ist zum Beispiel eine Vektorgrafik die kann man zoomen ohne das sich die qualität sichtlich verschlechtert

cu ripper


----------



## Christoph (5. August 2002)

nur wenn sie nicht gerastert ist:hehe!!:


----------

